# Need Tire Recommendation For Diesel Truck



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

I need new tires on my truck and wanted to see if you guys had any recommendations. I would hope to find something that has a decent ride but good for towing my TT.. I have a 98.5 LWB dodge CTD.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bridgestone Dueler Revo in LT E range........

Steve


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes definitley an LT in a 10 ply ("E range"). I prefer BFG's in either an All-Terrain or a Rugged Trail. I have the Rugged Trail's on my Burb now and have good results towing and light off road use. ---Mike


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I like my OEM Michelin ATXs, but am considering trying the Nitto DuraGrappler. Read good things about them.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the Toyo 10 ply LT's and like them a lot


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hee hee! This is one of those questions that if you ask 10 different people, you might get 10 different answers. So here is yet another tire for you to consider. I just replaced my stock tires (Continentals) with 10 ply, Load E, Michelin LTX AT2's. I can't say enough about them. Have been great on the highway pulling the Outback - wet or dry. Where they really shine is off road. Where my stock tires would spin on clay dirt and rocky forest service roads, these things just bite in and go. I'm looking forward to seeing how they do in snow. I don't plow with my truck, but part of my research included looking into the snow plow forums to see what those guys are using. These tires are reccommended on those forums, so I'm betting I'll see great results this winter as well. They are not the cheapest tires by any means, but I feel they are worth the price. Good luck in your research!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have been running Nitto Terra Grapplers...I love them. They have 30K miles on them, lots of tread left, and work great on our winter trips to Colorado in the snow.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

My vote is for BFG A/T's. I have had several sets and have had good luck with them. Only set I have owned that lasted to the end was on Dodge Dakota nd then moved to a Jeep Cherokee. Both IFS front ends, keep them rotated regularly and I took them off and sold them to someone that needed some "beater" tires, I had over 80k on them. Towing on a F350 I had over 25k and was nearing halfway, so I anticipate getting a minimum of 50k on the set I have now. Of course in a load range E. Performance is awesome also, quiet road manners, wet, snow and seen a little rock climbin once.

i realize our answers only add to your dilema, but i hop eit at least narrows it down for you.

Good Luck. Jim


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I just put on Michelin ATX LT2 in E range. I was looking specificaly of all terrain tires with the least amount of road noise and good handling. These tires are amazingly quiet. My steering feels a little more vague (more so when I'm towing), however I attribute it to increasing the tire size and moving to AT tires. They probably are not as "All Terrain" as the BFG AT or the Goodyear Silent Armor, but they should be plenty. The downside is they are very expensive. I was very seriously considering the Yokahama Geolander's as it would have cut my bill significanlty, but the they jacked the price up $40 a tire.

The Michelin LTX M/S I had on my last pickup were probably the quietest best riding tires in my experience.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Another vote for BFG A/T. I've had them on several trucks and can't complain. Their not too expensive, compared to some, they wear well and, ride well too. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

OK, not to be smart but I have been all over the web looking for Michelin ATX and I'm just not seeing it except on older web pages (old posting).

Is it possible that they have changed the designation to Michelin LTX?

I'm seeing the Michelin LTX M/S2 (which isn't cheap by the way) on a lot of web tire stores but no Michelin ATX


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> OK, not to be smart but I have been all over the web looking for Michelin ATX and I'm just not seeing it except on older web pages (old posting).
> 
> Is it possible that they have changed the designation to Michelin LTX?
> 
> I'm seeing the Michelin LTX M/S2 (which isn't cheap by the way) on a lot of web tire stores but no Michelin ATX


There are a couple Michelin LTX tires: LTX M/S and the LTX A/T. Recently they changed the names to LTX MS2 and LTX AT2 respectively to designate the new version (2) of those tires.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's another vote for the BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A's...


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

proffsionl said:


> I have been running Nitto Terra Grapplers...I love them. They have 30K miles on them, lots of tread left, and work great on our winter trips to Colorado in the snow.


X2 on the Nitto Terra Grapplers; I got a good deal on them and some really nice wheels @ http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/home.do


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Two years ago i needed tires for my Jeep Grand Cherokee. I looked at BFG, GoodYear, Cooper and others. I don't tow anything with my Jeep anymore so i was just looking for a good standard tire. I decided to look at The Tire Rack web site. This is a very good site to compare all the tires specs and reviews. I selected a bunch of tires to compare and was surprised at the results. Firestone, yes Firestone had a lot better results across the board. The price was also pretty good. Again this is just a standard tire. It was called Destination LE. I guess what I'm trying to say is check out the Tire Rack as another resource. I didn't buy from them my tire dealer got them for me at about the same price.
I am very happy with my selection.

Joonbee will know who I'm talking about, Oxford Getty

kevin


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I would stick with either the Michelins or the BF Goodrich. I have the BF Goodrich A/T's right now and have over 50k on them and there is still 3/4 tread left. I had the Nitto Terra Grapplers and they didnt even last 20k. This is all on my 1500 4x4 Chevy.

I have also had good luck with the Dunlop Radial Rover A/T, I run those on my work truck which is a lifted 1500 4x4 Dodge.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I ran Destination LE's on my old F150. Had two sets and loved them. Great tire but to my knowledge - they are only offered in P ratings.

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

outback loft said:


> I had the Nitto Terra Grapplers and they didnt even last 20k. This is all on my 1500 4x4 Chevy.


I heard that about the Nitto's also. Nice ride, pretty quiet, but they are soft rubber and do not last at all.

Jim


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Here's another vote for the BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A's...


Add me in on the BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A's vote (but times two):

I've got them on my F-250 as well as my Jeep Rubicon.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

outback loft said:


> I would stick with either the Michelins or the BF Goodrich. I have the BF Goodrich A/T's right now and have over 50k on them and there is still 3/4 tread left.


What? I must be missing something here. You have put 50K miles on your BF Goodrich A/T tires and have 3/4 of the tread left? Are you really on pace to get 200K miles out of one set of tires? What are those things made of?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive got 140k on a set of 4 Michelin LTX M/S on my dually. They have only been ran on the rear as drive tires. I run used on the front and when they cup bad enough that they can be ran any further I go get some more used ones. I need to get me some more before the snow starts flying well.

Its not uncommon to see guys get 150k out of a set of michelins if they rotate them every 10k or so. I never have the time to rotate them so I just do things my way.

Any Michelin tire should last 100k if you take care of them.

I see more wear on the outside tires than the inner tires on my dually.

They get scubbed off on the outsides cause I run lots of curvy mountain roads and generally drive like im in a race car. I did rotate them from side to side a couple times over that 140k.

Pretty good for a LT tire.

Carey


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My chevy came with bridgestone 5 rib tires in 10ply. replaced them before pulling to disney last year, but used the same tire. They ride smooth, I seem to get good mileage and they hold the load. They are also much cheaper than all the others. If I remember correctly i only paid $109 each mounted and balancing included.


----------

